# Wyoming Elk Draw Resulrs Posted



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Please send me any information on your honey holes


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

North and south of Evanston is good.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Excited about drawing. I have hunted deer and antelope in Wyoming a few times the last few years but never elk but have seen them while deer hunting. No one really took the bait about wanting their honey holes. I was a little disappointed not getting a hard time for asking. Thanks for the info Wyogoob I know right where you are talking about you always come through.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Trigger said:


> Excited about drawing. I have hunted deer and antelope in Wyoming a few times the last few years but never elk but have seen them while deer hunting. No one really took the bait about wanting their honey holes. I was a little disappointed not getting a hard time for asking. Thanks for the info Wyogoob I know right where you are talking about you always come through.


uh........I was trying to be a smart ass.

What tag did you draw?

.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah I know (about smart ass) man after my own heart. Just General season will try archery first and then finish with rifle if need be. Looking forward to spending time with my sons and riding the horses.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Trigger said:


> Yeah I know (about smart ass) man after my own heart. Just General season will try archery first and then finish with rifle if need be. Looking forward to spending time with my sons and riding the horses.


General season tag is the best. We have lots of elk. My non-resident brother got a Gen Elk tag this year too.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Here in Utah we don't wait for the elk to become Generals. They often get shot as Captains or Lieutenants. How's that for smart ass?--------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Here in Utah we don't wait for the elk to become Generals. They often get shot as Captains or Lieutenants. How's that for smart ass?--------SS


Yeah, yeah, that's a goodun'

Did you get any WY tags?

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, yeah, that's a goodun'
> 
> Did you get any WY tags?
> 
> .


Nope, going to Orygun this year so points only in Wyo. Maybe deer next year if I can conjure up a posse, thinking of doing a muzzy pronghorn too. A bunch of my buddies are doing a doe hunt in 100 but the home made grog makes them a little weird for my taste.----SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Elk point number 9 for me ...

I'll get the permit I want one of the next few years..8)..


----------

